# Nutritionists



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

In an effort to ward off middle-age, and to scare off future suitors of my soon-to-be-teenage daughter, I have been going to the gym on a very regular basis and can now lift the equivalent of two small (unclothed) Filipinos.

I have seriously been putting in the effort and whilst my arms have more definition I am not shifting any of the belly or moobs. Whilst my reason for training is more about body shape than body weight I realise that it won't happen by exercise alone. In fact I was once told by a fitness trainer that weight loss is 35% exercise/65% diet. 
I therefore need to address this and would like any recommendations for a nutritionist who can help establish an eating plan that would compliment my exercise regime and goals. 

Oh, and does anyone know where I can get a nice cardigan and some slippers??


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

furryboots said:


> In an effort to ward off middle-age, and to scare off future suitors of my soon-to-be-teenage daughter, I have been going to the gym on a very regular basis and can now lift the equivalent of two small (unclothed) Filipinos.
> 
> I have seriously been putting in the effort and whilst my arms have more definition I am not shifting any of the belly or moobs. Whilst my reason for training is more about body shape than body weight I realise that it won't happen by exercise alone. In fact I was once told by a fitness trainer that weight loss is 35% exercise/65% diet.
> I therefore need to address this and would like any recommendations for a nutritionist who can help establish an eating plan that would compliment my exercise regime and goals.
> ...


my ex bf was a fitness freak, and everything i'm going to type here comes from watching him grow muscles, then them muscles deflate, then pump up again, and so on. very unhealthy. he was collecting lots of literature on how to shape the body and stay fit (so not the same thing...), and as he was (gee, is, he's not dead ) approaching mid40s, he was going into overdrive over good looks and all that... well, i'm not going to lie, i'm pretty superficial and did look at good looks when i started dating him... anyway, this is a story for another bedtime...

your belly and moobs will go away if you start combining the workouts with an alcohol free diet. the fat on the belly is the first to "settle" in and the last to go away. working out intensively will strenghten your core muscles, but the 6 pack is not only about working on that muscle area. it's a combination of work out, massage, yoga, diet, reducing solid food and increasing the liquids (not booze, as alcohol will add layer after layer of fat tissue on the belly and around it - probably the "love handles" are in place too...)

the moobs may never go away. that's a type of tissue that develops over the muscle. the older you get, the more they'll sag (horrible idea, i know... welcome to one of the age nighmares for women...)

going back to diet, you can try cutting down on potatoes and pasta. have rice if you feel the need for starch. no bread, or bread without yeast. no smoking, and absolutely no alcohol. the liver can only process 100 g of alcohol in 24 hours, and the bile is "programmed" to follow in the liver's steps for every individual. an imballance in the function of these two first brings about problems in the digestive system, but not only. there are research articles telling how a sick liver and bile cause depression, headaches, high blood pressure, an increase in the liver mass, skin pigmentation and dryness, loss of sleep or fitfull sleep, nails and hair loss, erection problems, and the list goes on and on. figure out what's happening in the livers of those who drink every day on top of smoking and stuffing their faces with hamburgers and beer...

these symptoms are unfortunately transmitted genetically, and so now the new generations have to face dealing with medical conditions coming from "nowhere." it's never from nowhere. it's enough to look at our parents and grandparents to know what our children will suffer from... 

it takes one will and determination to go back on the healthy track, but it's not impossible. if not for ourselves, maybe for the ones who will come after us.

it's good though that people are starting to be concerned, both men and women. it's sad to see men who look like pregnant women in their early 30s, or women who have forgotten they are not washing machines or baby incubators and do not take care of themselves.

stay healthy


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

I've been to Andrew Picken @ Bespoke Nutrition before and would recommend him. He works with one of the prepared-meals companies but also directly with clients (I think). I can't find his business card, so google and you should find him.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Right Bite. Welcome to Right Bite :: Nutrition and Catering Services, Dubai U.A.E
Some friends seem to have benefited immensely. They supply meals, so may not be what you are looking for.


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

cami said:


> my ex bf was a fitness freak, and everything i'm going to type here comes from watching him grow muscles, then them muscles deflate, then pump up again, and so on. very unhealthy. he was collecting lots of literature on how to shape the body and stay fit (so not the same thing...), and as he was (gee, is, he's not dead ) approaching mid40s, he was going into overdrive over good looks and all that... well, i'm not going to lie, i'm pretty superficial and did look at good looks when i started dating him... anyway, this is a story for another bedtime...
> 
> your belly and moobs will go away if you start combining the workouts with an alcohol free diet. the fat on the belly is the first to "settle" in and the last to go away. working out intensively will strenghten your core muscles, but the 6 pack is not only about working on that muscle area. it's a combination of work out, massage, yoga, diet, reducing solid food and increasing the liquids (not booze, as alcohol will add layer after layer of fat tissue on the belly and around it - probably the "love handles" are in place too...)
> 
> ...


Aaahhh, the alcohol. I was kinda hoping nobody would mention this. I know it is probably the single most reason for my jelly belly but I would find it extremely difficult to kick it all together but willing to limit it to one day a week (currently two most weeks). The rest is do-able with a bit of willpower and organisation.

In any case, thanks for taking the time to respond in such a detailed fashion.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

furryboots said:


> Aaahhh, the alcohol. I was kinda hoping nobody would mention this. I know it is probably the single most reason for my jelly belly but I would find it extremely difficult to kick it all together but willing to limit it to one day a week (currently two most weeks). The rest is do-able with a bit of willpower and organisation.
> 
> In any case, thanks for taking the time to respond in such a detailed fashion.


sure, no worries. i'm still on holiday for a couple of days till i'm back to the grind again, so nothing else to do anyway.

stay healthy


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

furryboots said:


> In an effort to ward off middle-age, and to scare off future suitors of my soon-to-be-teenage daughter, I have been going to the gym on a very regular basis and can now lift the equivalent of two small (unclothed) Filipinos.
> 
> I have seriously been putting in the effort and whilst my arms have more definition I am not shifting any of the belly or moobs. Whilst my reason for training is more about body shape than body weight I realise that it won't happen by exercise alone. In fact I was once told by a fitness trainer that weight loss is 35% exercise/65% diet.
> I therefore need to address this and would like any recommendations for a nutritionist who can help establish an eating plan that would compliment my exercise regime and goals.
> ...


Wouldn't it be easier just to buy a baseball bat?


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Be careful of nutritionists in Dubai - as far as I am aware (and I could be wrong) there is no mandatory level of qualification or method of regulation, so there's no guarantee that you're getting good advice. I'd probably stick with people who have qualified overseas and work with either a medical centre or one of the larger fitness companies.


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

katiepotato said:


> Be careful of nutritionists in Dubai - as far as I am aware (and I could be wrong) there is no mandatory level of qualification or method of regulation, so there's no guarantee that you're getting good advice. I'd probably stick with people who have qualified overseas and work with either a medical centre or one of the larger fitness companies.


As recommended by basc I have made an appointment with Andrew Picken. As a fellow Scot I look forward to his eating plan and how it accommodates deep fried Mars bars and pints of McEwans Export....


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

furryboots said:


> Oh, and does anyone know where I can get a nice cardigan and some slippers??


Try M&S at Dubai Festival City


----------

